# Free 8 foot oak pallets



## Cornflakes (Sep 9, 2015)

The guy claims they are all oak pallets, 4x8, kiln dried HT stamp. They aren't too far away... A few miles up the highway near our local airport. If they are nice and solid I may rent a truck and get a bunch, especially if they are heavy oak pallets. The pic he sent me makes me think they are pine though...


----------



## Applesister (Sep 9, 2015)

They dont look like oak but still nice to stack firewood on.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Sep 9, 2015)

There may be some pine in there but they appear to be mostly oak buty eyes haven't been checked in years


----------



## Cornflakes (Sep 9, 2015)

Applesister said:


> They dont look like oak but still nice to stack firewood on.



Yes... I'm not thinking they are oak based from the pics. Not worth me renting a uhaul if they are pine. Maybe I'll just strap a few to the roof and make a couple trips


----------



## Rebelduckman (Sep 9, 2015)

There's you a lot of kindling too if you want to go that route


----------



## Cornflakes (Sep 9, 2015)

Rebelduckman said:


> There may be some pine in there but they appear to be mostly oak buty eyes haven't been checked in years



You think they are oak? I'll find out later on after I get my emissions testing done. Waiting for the wife to get home. 

If they are oak, am I an idiot for thinking about renting a uhaul and horsing up a bunch of those?


----------



## Rebelduckman (Sep 9, 2015)

Cornflakes said:


> You think they are oak? I'll find out later on after I get my emissions testing done. Waiting for the wife to get home.
> 
> If they are oak, am I an idiot for thinking about renting a uhaul and horsing up a bunch of those?



Naw I wouldn't think so. Those are nice looking pallets


----------



## illenema (Sep 9, 2015)

Just lift one you will know if its oak!
They pay $$ for those out here


----------



## DougA (Sep 9, 2015)

Those are well worth renting a trailer in either case.  The only difference with oak is that they are a lot heavier and they will last longer.  If they are softwood, why not double them up when you stack wood on and they will easily last as long as oak that way.

Wish I was closer so I could grab them. They're worth $$.


----------



## bfitz3 (Sep 9, 2015)

At 4x8 I'll guess they are 40-50lbs each, even if pine, making the middle stack in the pic about a ton and a good number of BTU's. I'd call in a favor and borrow a friends trailer, get a stack regardless of what they are. If they were oak or maple, I'd kill a day  for a bunch of trips. 

My normal routine... Cut tree, buck, haul, cut to length, stack, wait til the pile is big, split, stack, dry, move under roof. 

With 'infinite pallets' it would be haul, cut, stack under roof.

BTU's are BTU's and I'll put in the time to get them.


----------



## bfitz3 (Sep 9, 2015)

A decent sized u-hail might run $100 for a day and with a helper, you might be able to take the whole lot!


----------



## DougA (Sep 9, 2015)

Last time I rented a Uhaul trailer, it was $30/day.  That means you've got a car that will pull it with a hitch.


----------



## warno (Sep 9, 2015)

They look to me like your standard pine pallet from the pics. They will burn, but quick. If you plan to just cut them up to burn them watch for nails, sometimes you can't see all of them, they get crazy with a nail gun building those things.


----------



## Cornflakes (Sep 10, 2015)

They are oak, albiet not super industrial crazy heavy pallets. Once I get home I'm gonna call uhaul and make a billion trips. I may just heat on pallets again this year.


----------



## Cornflakes (Sep 10, 2015)

43 first load.... Getting ready to unload the 2nd... About 92 total. I'm effing tired.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Sep 10, 2015)

What a shame burning nice pallets like those.


----------



## Cornflakes (Sep 10, 2015)

Ladies and gentlemen... I give you ninety eight foot oak pallets.

I'm effing tired. Been up since 4am..... I'm an idiot.

Comes out to $1.09 per pallet with my uhaul rental and the gas I had to put in the tank.

Edit - loading and unloading a truck full of oak pallets, twice, sucks..... When you're already exhausted....


----------



## Cornflakes (Sep 10, 2015)

STIHLY DAN said:


> What a shame burning nice pallets like those.



Planning a picket fence first and foremost, for the wife. But many will be consumed by the flames as well.


----------



## tiswood (Sep 10, 2015)

Beats waiting for green wood to season. 1 days work then cut & burn.


----------



## Cornflakes (Sep 10, 2015)

tiswood said:


> Beats waiting for green wood to season. 1 days work then cut & burn.



Idk - some of them were pretty wet. I've gotten pallets from work before that were completely saturated and could not be burned that year. Hopefully these were just wet because it just rained and they are dry on the inside.


----------



## claydogg84 (Sep 10, 2015)

Nice score.. Perhaps build a woodshed with them as well?


----------



## DougA (Sep 10, 2015)

You could build a maze for Halloween.


----------



## English BoB (Sep 10, 2015)

Cornflakes said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... I give you ninety eight foot oak pallets.
> 
> I'm effing tired. Been up since 4am..... I'm an idiot.
> 
> ...




What did next door think was going on ?

bob


----------



## Cornflakes (Sep 10, 2015)

English BoB said:


> What did next door think was going on ?
> 
> bob



Lol....just a couple old ladies... Probably think  I'm up to more shenanigans


----------



## NickDL (Sep 10, 2015)

Wow, you're going to have a lot of fun taking them apart.


----------



## bfitz3 (Sep 10, 2015)

92 pallets, 1.09 each, $100.28. I called it at $100! Makes me feel like a math bad a$$!

I'd also love to be in the OP's shoes... That's a lot of presumably dry wood.


----------



## bfitz3 (Sep 10, 2015)

And the I realize that it was 98 pallets not 92. I'll sulk away in mathematical shame. Sigh.

Still jealous.


----------



## Cornflakes (Sep 10, 2015)

bfitz3 said:


> And the I realize that it was 98 pallets not 92. I'll sulk away in mathematical shame. Sigh.
> 
> Still jealous.



90 (8 foot pallets) 

Actually I attained 91, however I didn't include that guy in the photo shoot.


----------



## Cornflakes (Sep 10, 2015)

bfitz3 said:


> 92 pallets, 1.09 each, $100.28. I called it at $100! Makes me feel like a math bad a$$!
> 
> I'd also love to be in the OP's shoes... That's a lot of presumably dry wood.



I wonder how much wood  it would stack out too if I decided to cut them all up for the stove.


----------



## fespo (Sep 10, 2015)

I would not stack so close to the house, they will go up fast if someone lights them up on you.


----------



## Cornflakes (Sep 10, 2015)

fespo said:


> I would not stack so close to the house, they will go up fast if someone lights them up on you.



Gosh... Who in the heck would light them up??? 

Temporary storage until I can figure out what I'm going to do with them.


----------



## jrems (Sep 10, 2015)

I burned those my first season mixed with not quite seasoned wood. If anyone needs pallets in CT near Danbury just like those I have a lot at work we need to get rid of. A bunch of oak 8ft and misc other sizes.


----------



## brenndatomu (Sep 10, 2015)

Cornflakes said:


> figure out what I'm going to do with them


----------



## begreen (Sep 10, 2015)

Cornflakes said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... I give you ninety eight foot oak pallets.
> 
> I'm effing tired. Been up since 4am..... I'm an idiot.
> 
> ...


That sir is a serious case of palletosis.


----------



## brenndatomu (Sep 10, 2015)

I snagged some 3.5' x 8' seriously HD Oak pallets from work recently...I'm 6'4" 250 # and it was a struggle to get these things into the truck by myself, was gonna burn 'em but now I'm thinking a "reclaimed" wood furniture project


----------



## Little Digger (Sep 10, 2015)

Cornflakes said:


> Planning a picket fence first and foremost, for the wife.


Don't forget to paint it white, and you might as well build an arbor to go with it. And a gate to match. Then a potting bench, and garden shed. You might even be left with a few scraps to burn.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 10, 2015)

I busted pallets for firewood just one time for a couple of days. And decided real fast that busting trees was easier.


----------



## DougA (Sep 10, 2015)

I tried to rip apart a few hardwood pallets and gave up real fast. They had used 3" nails in the air guns and the end would break off on most of them before the whole nail would pull out.  It was easier to use a circular saw and cut off the slats and leave the nail filled 2x4's for the bush fires. Who the h*ll would put 3" nails into a pallet


----------



## brenndatomu (Sep 10, 2015)

Yeah a circular saw makes quick work of them, then cut each stringer in half, bam! As long as you don't want to use the ashes for ice melting or the garden...the stove doesn't care 'bout the nails


----------



## WES999 (Sep 11, 2015)

I break them up with a pallet fork, and use a chop saw with a cheap carbide tip blade, goes right through a nail if you hit one.


----------

